#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Electrical Machines by Charles I. Hubert(Pearson Education Publications)

## ronil35

Make learning easy with pearson's books :(whew):  :(whew): 





  Similar Threads: CAD/CAM: Computer Aided design and Manufacturing by Mikell Groover and Zimmer, Pearson Education Electrical machines electrical machines Principles of distributed database systems Pearson Education 1999 Digital design by m morris mano pearson publications

----------


## piyushlpn

Not a full book.Only 65 pages...seems to be from google books..

----------


## sank2

haha...Why do u even upload it when u dont have entire book??

----------


## AhsanButt

book is good but not complete...........

----------


## dnyaneshwarpatil5

Nice book .thanks for proving

----------

